# Decatur,GA,27949,F,White GSD



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

This girl is from the same shelter as the other girl. Her coat looks horrible now, but I bet with some TLC she would be a looker! I don't understand how someone could treat an animal this poorly.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14658415

This dog is a female White German Shepherd. She was brought into the shelter by someone who stated that a relative left the dog with him and would not come back for her. She has obviously not been well cared for. Her coat is supposed to be white but it currently has an orange tint to it. She has probably been living outside in the dirt. Prior to arriving at the shelter she was given a rather strange haircut. It is very choppy and makes her look somewhat like a poodle. She will be a very pretty dog once she is cared for and once her coat is in better condition. She needs to be adopted by someone who has German Shepherd or equivalent breed experience. Please contact me if you are interested in adopting or rescuing this dog. Intake date: 9/11/2009 Lost and stray animals are held at Dekalb Animal Services for five business day stray waiting period in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

She truly looks pathetic! Our red Georgia clay doesn't do much for her haircut either. Please contact Jamie Martinez, the adoption/rescue coordinator ASAP if you are interested in rescue!

Dekalb Animal Services
845 Camp Road
Decatur, GA 30032
Phone: 404-294-3088
Fax: 404-294-2947
[email protected]
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA423.html


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Still listed 9/18


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

This girl and the B&T listed in another thread are still at the shelter as of yesterday.

They now have lots of company, there is a total of 9 German Shepherd at Dekalb right now, it seems to be raining GSD's and Huskies as they got in 8 of those in the past two weeks as well. 

If you are looking to help a GSD, this would be a great time to get one from Dekalb, they come in all colors!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping this beauty to be back up!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

There are currently 9 German Shepherds at DeKalb Animal Services. This is almost enough to outfit an entire police department with dogs! They are all in need of adoption or rescue. We have a video and group photos listed below, as well as Petfinder links and photos for each dog. Many but not all of the Shepherds are listed in the group photo and are in the video. Please let me know if your rescue group can take in any of these dogs. Please forward on to anyone you know who may like to help. Contact me ASAP if you are interested in adopting or rescuing any of these dogs. 

You Tube video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhT6eAjB2to 

Jamie Martinez 
Animal Adoption/Rescue Coordinator 
DeKalb Animal Services and Enforcement 
845 Camp Road 
Decatur, Georgia 30032 
main: (404) 294-2996 
direct: (404) 294-2165 
fax: (404) 294-2947 
[email protected] 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA423.html


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

All the dogs are in one pen being walked around and are not showing any aggression toward each other.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

This girl still needs help

Here is the update from my conversation with Jamie on the 10 shepherds in the original email.

First of all, I just spoke with Jamie at the shelter. Someone, in their infinite wisdom, changed this email when they cross posted to say that the local police department is the one that dumped these dogs. Also, someone started an email chain saying that these dogs were going to be euthanized last night.


Jamie is now under water with angry emails and phone calls from people. She is not getting her real messages about saving these guys due to all the angry emails. So, I know someone probably thought they were helping, but it is really hindering the efforts of Jamie to help these dogs.

Anyway – regarding these 10 (there are actually 10 listed)

Five are safe, five still need help.

ID 27474 B&T female – still there, estimated at 4 years of age
ID 27949 white female with choppy coat
ID 28318 Young sable male – adopted from shelter
ID 27748 White male (mix) – somewhat skittish
ID 28346 White male (Smoke) – Echo committed
ID 28158 Black female pup – adopted from shelter
ID 28019 B&T female – est. at 5 still there
ID 28187 Male with injured foot – pulled by Molly at Southern Cross, left shelter today
ID 28174 Young male – Jamie said he is SO sweet, no interest, she thinks only because he didn’t photograph well
ID 28069 White female – 2 yr. HW+ Echo committed


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This girl is still in need.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Spoke with Jamie - Echo has committed to this girl

Terry
http://www.echodogs.org


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Terry...could you please update the above list, if you have the information, in the thread that lists all of them? If I'm following the posts correctly Echo and another rescue have committed to two more dogs so that leaves 3 that still need help?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1217457&page=1#Post1217457


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Here is the updated list based on my call with Jamie this morning. Updates in red.

<span style="color: #FF0000">There is also a couple more not on this list. I'll start a separate post for them when I get info.</span>

ID 27474 B&T female – still there, estimated at 4 years of age. <span style="color: #FF0000">Couple of potentials for this girl, hoping to get update soon.</span>

ID 27949 white female with choppy coat – <span style="color: #FF0000">Echo Dogs has Committed to this girl</span>

ID 28318 Young sable male – adopted from shelter

ID 27748 White male (mix) – somewhat skittish – <span style="color: #FF0000">Pulled by local rescue.</span>

ID 28346 White male (Smoke) – Echo committed

ID 28158 Black female pup – adopted from shelter

ID 28019 B&T female – est. at 5 still there <span style="color: #FF0000">May have rescue, waiting for update.</span>

ID 28187 Male with injured foot – pulled by Molly at Southern Cross, left shelter

ID 28174 Young male – Jamie said he is SO sweet, no interest, she thinks only because he didn’t photograph well. <span style="color: #FF0000">Couple of potentials for this boy, hoping for update soon.</span>

ID 28069 White female – 2 yr. HW+ Echo committed


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the update and taking in three of them.


----------

